# Video for my koi pond



## tomato

Here is the link: 
















New Arrival!!




(New! Sept 12)


----------



## iBetta

sweeet ! how deep is your pond?


----------



## tomato

4 feet for the shallow side right down to 5 feet deep for the bottom drain


----------



## dl88dl

Awesome pond and fishy. I like the large male Sanke.
BTW, is the bakki shower a DIY?


----------



## tomato

Thank you! Yes. It's a DIY bakki shower. The bio ring will be replaced by BHM when it is available.


----------



## dl88dl

BHM will cost you two arms and two legs lol.
It must have took you some time to collect all those rocks

BTW, you can get BHM at some of the lfs in Scarb and Markham but they are from China much cheaper instead of Japan but not sure what the performance compares to Japan.


----------



## tomato

Yes. I know. They are robbing my wallet. I had done a lot of research for the BHM and the replicas. The discrepancy of their performance are huge. Additionally, the price of the replicas does not make a big difference in Toronto by comparing to the BHM. Therefore, I decided to stick with the BHM. =(


----------



## dl88dl

Mark owner of Shekinah Aquatic Solutions use to bring them in. He also has the best Kois in Canada but he will also rob your wallet


----------



## tomato

Yes. He was no longer carrying the BHM after he moved. He is now planning to bring in the Ogata Crystal Bio, which is made by glass instead of ceramic. Both of them are similar since they are both costing you two arms and two legs=P


----------



## dl88dl

tomato said:


> Yes. He was no longer carrying the BHM after he moved. He is now planning to bring in the Ogata Crystal Bio, which is made by glass instead of ceramic. Both of them are similar since they are both costing you two arms and two legs=P


Your large bakki shower is going to require alot of BHM or OCB and not just two arms and two legs plus your house lol

BTW, if both perform the same then maybe the OCB is a better choice since glass will last longer than ceramic.


----------



## cold

COOOOOL 
The water is very clear....do you have red ear turtles in that pond?


----------



## tomato

dl88dl said:


> Your large bakki shower is going to require alot of BHM or OCB and not just two arms and two legs plus your house lol
> 
> BTW, if both perform the same then maybe the OCB is a better choice since glass will last longer than ceramic.


Yes. Definitely! I am still waiting for the price quote from Mark before I finalize my decision. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## tomato

cold said:


> COOOOOL
> The water is very clear....do you have red ear turtles in that pond?


Thank you! No, It will be only a pure koi pond.


----------



## Camper

Very nice pond, sorry one stupid question... What do you do with the koi when winter comes? Thanks


----------



## tomato

Camper said:


> Very nice pond, sorry one stupid question... What do you do with the koi when winter comes? Thanks


The pond will be covered. Any fish smaller than 1' will be moved to my basement Liner tank. The others will be left in the pond for hibernation.


----------



## Fishnut80

That's a grat pond! Would you mind describing your filtration system for me. I'm JUST getting into this hobby...thanks to Mark...and I've been trying to figure out the most economical way to build a filter system.


----------



## tomato

Fishnut80 said:


> That's a grat pond! Would you mind describing your filtration system for me. I'm JUST getting into this hobby...thanks to Mark...and I've been trying to figure out the most economical way to build a filter system.


Thanks! Basically, it has three types of filter: K1 moving bed, bead filter and a Bakki. Bottom Drain and skimmers were installed in the pond as the intake for all of the filter. Jets and Waterfall are the outputs for the whole filtration system.


----------



## tomato

Updated video has been posted. Enjoy!


----------



## iBetta

Hello! sorry but i have a question. what sort of prep work do you do when spring starts? ie. any medication you put to kill those parasites or prevent them? and how often do you use it? like 1 or 2 doses per season? do you need to put medication before closing off your pond as well? or just wait until next spring? reason im asking is because im new tothis stuff and my pond has those parasites now (those green looking jello ones that attaches on the outside on the fish's scales/fins/skins) so one of the lfs owner is suggesting me to put copper for now and to use a medication when the next season (spring) starts and go until the second dose, which would kill all the parasites and eggs and do that when each season starts. 

do they parasites only come with fish/plants or do they also come in toronto's tap and rain water?
Thanks!

ibetta


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> Hello! sorry but i have a question. what sort of prep work do you do when spring starts? ie. any medication you put to kill those parasites or prevent them? and how often do you use it? like 1 or 2 doses per season? do you need to put medication before closing off your pond as well? or just wait until next spring? reason im asking is because im new tothis stuff and my pond has those parasites now (those green looking jello ones that attaches on the outside on the fish's scales/fins/skins) so one of the lfs owner is suggesting me to put copper for now and to use a medication when the next season (spring) starts and go until the second dose, which would kill all the parasites and eggs and do that when each season starts.
> 
> do they parasites only come with fish/plants or do they also come in toronto's tap and rain water?
> Thanks!
> 
> ibetta


You can always increase your salinity if you don't have any plants in your pond during spring time. It helps to reduce the amount of bacteria and parasites, and to lower the stress level of the fish. In my case, I will start feeding the med food when it is warm enough to do so. It also helps the fish to fight against the disease. I don't usually apply any medication directly to the pond unless the disease is highly contagious. Sick fish is usually treated separately in a med tank. Medication should not be frequently used unless it is necessary. Let's fall back to the basic, water quality. Medication cannot keep your fishes away from diseases without good water quality.

Parasites do not come from the tap water as it is already chlorinated. Parasites come with the fish since they cannot live without the fish. It's all about the food chain system. They exist in the water as the fishes are here. You cannot create a bacteria or parasites free environment, but you can control the amount of them by keeping your fish's immune system at the top. A strong fish should be able to resist the invasion of bacteria or parasites on his/her own.

You better keep an eye on your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and DOC level if you keep having bacteria or parasites problem.


----------



## iBetta

Thank you for the advice!  that's really helpful . so i good, healthy fish can even fight off parasites that latch onto them? O:

should i assume that rain water shouldn't contain any parasites? you know, the water you can collect from the rain from those huge bins you purchase? also, what is med food? is it a specific type of food that boosts the immune system? thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> Thank you for the advice!  that's really helpful . so i good, healthy fish can even fight off parasites that latch onto them? O:
> 
> should i assume that rain water shouldn't contain any parasites? you know, the water you can collect from the rain from those huge bins you purchase? also, what is med food? is it a specific type of food that boosts the immune system? thanks a lot for the help!


Well. I guess you better scrape your fish since you do not even know what's really going on until you look under the microscope. It's normal to find a couple of them on a healthy fish. However, It's not good when you find more than a couple of them. Medication may be needed in this case since the fish can no longer handle the parasites.

Let's put it this way. It really isn't the matter of what kind of water source you are having in your pond. The bacteria and parasites will be there when fishes are there. They could not survive without the fish as I said.

Medication food is a kind of antibacterial or anti-fungal food, which can be used as a medication for disease or prevention


----------



## iBetta

oh i see i see! i double checked and mine is the argulus (man i hate that guy lol). so where could i find this medication food? just through normal lfs like BAs or would i have to specially order them? thanks very much for all the help!


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> oh i see i see! i double checked and mine is the argulus (man i hate that guy lol). so where could i find this medication food? just through normal lfs like BAs or would i have to specially order them? thanks very much for all the help!


I am sorry. What is argulus, lfs and BAs? You can get them from Clarke Koi.


----------



## iBetta

Oh i apologize for all the short forms lol. argulus is the parasites my goldfish are having . it can be seen by the naked eye and looks like a green jelly . lfs are "local fish stores" and BA is Big Als . so clarke koi is the brand yes? which store did you get it from? thanks for all the help as always!


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> Oh i apologize for all the short forms lol. argulus is the parasites my goldfish are having . it can be seen by the naked eye and looks like a green jelly . lfs are "local fish stores" and BA is Big Als . so clarke koi is the brand yes? which store did you get it from? thanks for all the help as always!


Yes, I can't recall all the names of parasites . Clarke Koi is the name of the koi shop.


----------



## iBetta

Thank you! i found the site! . What do you personally use as koi foods/medication foods to boost their immune systems? the brands on the site?  

Thanks lot once again!


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> Thank you! i found the site! . What do you personally use as koi foods/medication foods to boost their immune systems? the brands on the site?
> 
> Thanks lot once again!


Debride med food should be the one you will be looking for. It is not to boost their immune system, but to fight against the bacteria with the triple antibiotics formula. Koi food is pretty personal. The most common brands are Hikari or Dainichi. etc


----------



## iBetta

debride med and those brands can be found at clarke pond right? thank you! i'll go check out that store when im free . im in the process of fattening (within reasonable doses) my koi for the winter XD


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> debride med and those brands can be found at clarke pond right? thank you! i'll go check out that store when im free . im in the process of fattening (within reasonable doses) my koi for the winter XD


Yes. You can find them there. Check Clarke's website out. It's pretty informative.


----------



## iBetta

thanks for all the help!  and sorry for being annoying.....


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> thanks for all the help!  and sorry for being annoying.....


No worries! I am just sharing my little experiences. Hopefully, it is really helping you


----------



## iBetta

it does!  u've introduced me to the world of "medicated koi foods' which i find extremely helpful!  and its getting cold nowadays...i might bother you again to ask how you prep your pond over the winter. sorry but this is my first year since i just built it this summer...


----------



## tomato

iBetta said:


> it does!  u've introduced me to the world of "medicated koi foods' which i find extremely helpful!  and its getting cold nowadays...i might bother you again to ask how you prep your pond over the winter. sorry but this is my first year since i just built it this summer...


That's alright. We are still learning how to make everything better


----------



## tomato

New video!=)


----------



## tomato

Video for some of my fish!


----------



## tomato

New arrival!


----------



## tomato

Two new updated links. Enjoy!


----------



## iBetta

omg DAT TANCHO *.*


----------



## Symplicity

That is very impressive. I plan to do one once I buy my own place. Hopefully in the next 2-3yrs if the economy is ok


----------



## tomato

Thanks! I am looking forward to see yours.


----------



## tomato

Updated Link!!


----------



## Jaysan

that is some intense filtration for a pond 
Do they stay out there all winter?


----------



## tomato

Jaysan said:


> that is some intense filtration for a pond
> Do they stay out there all winter?


Yes! Most of them will stay out there.


----------

